# BIG black lava rock



## Geoffrey Rea (28 Apr 2022)

As per the title, wondering if anyone is aware of places selling large black lava rock?

Thinking pieces that are one to two foot for an Iwagumi.

Any help appreciated 🙏🏽


----------



## LondonAquascaper (28 Apr 2022)

Its actually quite hard to find stuff like that. I've seen some big pieces of seiryu and Frodo at Riverwood aquatics but never anything that size lava rock wise. 
You'd probably be better off making your own by using epoxy or whatever to attach a few different pics to one another.


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (28 Apr 2022)

LondonAquascaper said:


> You'd probably be better off making your own by using epoxy or whatever to attach a few different pics to one another.



That is the backup plan @LondonAquascaper


----------



## Simon Cole (28 Apr 2022)

Large Lava Rock 11” Tall 12” Wide Volcano Effect Centre Back Of Tank  | eBay
					

<p>Large Lava Rock 11” Tall 12” Wide Volcano Effect Centre Back Of Tank. </p><p> Cut square at back t</p>



					www.ebay.co.uk
				











						Black Lava Rock 4” Tall 8” Wide  | eBay
					

<p>Black Lava Rock 4” Tall 8” Wide. </p><p>Two square cut edges</p>



					www.ebay.co.uk
				




You are in luck. The ones above look like a bargain to me. If it was Icelandic or Tenerifian then you would be looking at several hundred pounds and those specimens are exceptionally rare. You can get smaller stones to go around this centre piece. I haven't seen anything like this for sale before, even from specialist gem and rock collectors, and I've been looking.


----------



## Wookii (28 Apr 2022)

ProShrimp often have large pieces of lava rock @Geoffrey Rea and will send you photos on request.

In addition to @Simon Cole's links, I've also used T M Aquatix on eBay who have curated me nice pieces at my request, so you could check with them if they have large pieces:









						TM Aquatix | eBay Stores
					





					www.ebay.co.uk
				




Finally @Courtneybst got some lovely piece of 'Unzan stone' from AG: Journal - Salty Fingers


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (28 Apr 2022)

Simon Cole said:


> You are in luck. The ones above look like a bargain to me.



Cheers Simon, yes those are the largest pieces about UK based that have come up in searches currently.

You can buy 20kg boxes but it’s usually broken down:








Wookii said:


> ProShrimp often have large pieces of lava rock @Geoffrey Rea and will send you photos on request.
> 
> In addition to @Simon Cole's links, I've also used T M Aquatix on eBay who have curated me nice pieces at my request, so you could check with them if they have large pieces



Good shout @Wookii will check into them.



Wookii said:


> Finally @Courtneybst got some lovely piece of 'Unzan stone' from AG: Journal - Salty Fingers



Yeah @Courtneybst !!! Went into AG today and they’re all out, it was you buying all their lovely black lava wasn’t it? 😂


----------



## Courtneybst (28 Apr 2022)

Wookii said:


> Finally @Courtneybst got some lovely piece of 'Unzan stone' from AG: Journal - Salty Fingers





Geoffrey Rea said:


> Yeah @Courtneybst !!! Went into AG today and they’re all out, it was you buying all their lovely black lava wasn’t it? 😂



Yeah they only got a select amount in the order! I got the two of the remaining 3 pieces 😅 Riverwood was where I got my biggest Black Lava. Or you could order some Unzan and splash the cash LOL.


----------



## Garuf (28 Apr 2022)

Try garden centres with a good cactus section. I often see huge lumps in places here so you’ll likely see it there.


----------



## MirandaB (28 Apr 2022)

I managed to get huge bits from my lfs/garden centre but those were red


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (28 Apr 2022)

Courtneybst said:


> Yeah they only got a select amount in the order! I got the two of the remaining 3 pieces 😅







😂 😆 😝 



Courtneybst said:


> Or you could order some Unzan and splash the cash LOL.



€129 for a 30cm piece of Unzan 😬

Riverwood is overdue a visit though and it would be a good excuse to pop in and say hi.



Garuf said:


> Try garden centres with a good cactus section. I often see huge lumps in places here so you’ll likely see it there.





MirandaB said:


> I managed to get huge bits from my lfs/garden centre but those were red



On this one @Garuf and @MirandaB . As you say Miranda it’s usually red, but they have large boulders in for landscaping.


----------



## Courtneybst (28 Apr 2022)

Geoffrey Rea said:


> €129 for a 30cm piece of Unzan 😬


Ooof, that's steep. What size is that? (S/M/L) I either got 2 large or medium, £60 each. Either way I imagine it's not very economical if you're planning on a big ol' iwagumi.

Have you tried _Pets at Home_?


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (28 Apr 2022)

Courtneybst said:


> Ooof, that's steep. What size is that? (S/M/L) I either got 2 large or medium, £60 each.



That’s large from the continent. They will obviously have to charge by size as the usual price per kilo doesn’t work with air filled rock profit wise. It’s still only 1ft though and looking for a much bigger mother stone to hold the scape in place.

Will keep looking. Seeking out pieces for life to reuse over and over again so no hurry. If all else fails will improvise.



Courtneybst said:


> Either way I imagine it's not very economical if you're planning on a big ol' iwagumi.



1200 this time so pretty big Iwagumi wise. Needs a bold face and strong shape.


----------



## Garuf (29 Apr 2022)

It’s usually Icelandic lava stone I see and is generally black. 

“landscaping” firms maybe?


----------



## PARAGUAY (29 Apr 2022)

Geoffrey Rea said:


> View attachment 187575
> 
> 😂 😆 😝
> 
> ...


----------



## dw1305 (29 Apr 2022)

Hi all,


Garuf said:


> It’s usually Icelandic lava stone I see and is generally black.


The colour depends on the geology of the volcano, if you were near a "spreading centre" plate boundary (like Iceland) you would have <"alkaline lava">, which doesn't contain much silica and is dark in colour.

If you didn't mind a smooth rock? You might be able to get large "Basalt" cobbles <"from W. Scotland">. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Garuf (29 Apr 2022)

Basalt cobbles are what Hakkai is, but shhhh I didn’t tell you that.


----------

